# Evolution der Grafik im interaktiven Bildervergleich - Spielereihen früher und heute



## MaxFalkenstern (3. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Evolution der Grafik im interaktiven Bildervergleich - Spielereihen früher und heute* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Evolution der Grafik im interaktiven Bildervergleich - Spielereihen früher und heute


----------



## STuK4 (3. September 2011)

Gute Idee, leider macht es wenig Sinn irgendwelche auf Hochglanz polierte Artworks mit Ingame-Szenen von alten Spielen zu vergleichen wie bei BF3.
Sonst: sehr interessant.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. September 2011)

Muss sagen, gerade bei Oblivion und Skyrim sieht man derbe Unterschiede, gerade in Sachen Charaktere (siehe Argonier). In Skyrim wirkt alles viel organischer und nicht so "statisch" wie im Vorgänger. Vielleicht mag Skyrim nicht das Maß aller Dinge sein, was Optik angeht, aber es hat sich definitiv sehr viel getan.

Edit: Auch Arcania spielt in Sachen Grafik immernoch ganz oben mit. Einzig hat mich in dem Fall nur das aufploppende Gras gestört. Ansonsten: Top Grafik.


----------



## makke12345 (3. September 2011)

Ich find die Tomb Raider Änderungen richtig geil. Ich fand Underworld sah schon super aus


----------



## egl (3. September 2011)

aber alles in allem kann man schon zu dem schluss kommen, dass sich die grafik doch ein wenige verbessert hat.....warum auch nicht, sind ja nur mal so 10-15 jahre rum 

aber schönes spezial


----------



## MrFob (3. September 2011)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Erste Seite, drittes Bild: Was ist das denn bitter fuer ein Screenshot aus DX: Invisible War? Ist das ein Mod? Hab gerade erst das Original Spiel durchgespielt (vorbereitung auf HR ) und das Interface sieht voellig anders aus. Auch die Waffe (Mag-Rail?) sieht anders aus. Wenn es einer erkennt, bitte posten.


----------



## Lyons (3. September 2011)

@MrFob

DX: Invisible War ist der zweite Teil der Deus Ex Reihe.


----------



## kabalzerO (3. September 2011)

gehts nur mir so... ich finde dass Deus Ex 2 auf dem screenshot besser aussieht als Deus Ex 3 xD


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (3. September 2011)

Wie kann man denn bloß Arcania zur Gothic-Serie zählen???


----------



## WildchildRob (3. September 2011)

Ein gutes Special, hatte schon ganz vergessen wie das erste NfS aussah


----------



## Maiernator (3. September 2011)

Bei Nfs sieht man die Entwicklung mit am besten. Der Unterschied zwischen altem und neuem is schon ziemlich markant.


----------



## VideoGameFan (3. September 2011)

Sehr nettes Special.
Wäre schön wenn es davon, in Zukunft, noch ein Update geben würde.
Es gibt bestimmt noch viele Spiele bei denen man solche Vergleiche machen kann


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (3. September 2011)

kabalzerO schrieb:


> gehts nur mir so... ich finde dass Deus Ex 2 auf dem screenshot besser aussieht als Deus Ex 3 xD


 

Geht glaub ich wirklich nur dir so  Ich seh da schon gewaltige Unterschiede... alleine die Charaktere die man da im Hintergrund erkennen kann.


----------



## NBCTerminator (4. September 2011)

Tolles Special! Eine schöne Reise durch die (persönliche) Spielevergangenheit. Ich liebe Nostalgie. 

Die grafischen Fortschritte sind gerade bei Need for Speed, The Elder Scrolls und Tomb Raider schon alleine aufgrund der großen Zeitspanne dazwischen enorm.

Allerdings finde ich persönlich vorallem bei Battlefield die grafischen Unterschiede vom Erstling zum anstehenden dritten Teil bemerkenswert, da dazwischen ja "nur" exakt 9 Jahre liegen! 
Allesamt eben PC-Entwicklungen, bei denen die wahren technischen Fortschritte erkennbar sind und dementsprechend der Fortschritt am Größten ausfällt.

Ich würde mir weitere Fotostories zu folgenden Spielereihen wünschen:

Medal of Honor
Call of Duty
Hitman
Grand Theft Auto
Thief
Splinter Cell
Quake 
Doom (dürft ihr ja jetzt auch öffentlich benennen) 
Unreal Tournament
Wolfenstein


----------



## NBCTerminator (4. September 2011)

STuK4 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, leider macht es wenig Sinn irgendwelche auf Hochglanz polierte Artworks mit Ingame-Szenen von alten Spielen zu vergleichen wie bei BF3.
> Sonst: sehr interessant.


 Das sind keine Artworks. Das ist Echtzeit-Spielgrafik.


----------



## MrFob (4. September 2011)

Lyons schrieb:


> @MrFob
> 
> DX: Invisible War ist der zweite Teil der Deus Ex Reihe.


 

Ja, natuerlich, das weis ich auch. Sorry wenn ich mich unverstaendlich ausgedrueckt habe. Ich meinte schon die Orginal Fassung von DX:IW. Das interface sieht trotzdem voellig anders aus als im Spiel (hab die Steam version, muesste also gepatchd sein).

Hier mal ein Screenshot zu der Version die ich kenne:
http://images.wikia.com/deusex/en/images/4/49/Deus-ex-invisible-war-8.jpg


----------



## Mantelhuhn (5. September 2011)

NBCTerminator schrieb:


> Tolles Special! Eine schöne Reise durch die (persönliche) Spielevergangenheit. Ich liebe Nostalgie.
> 
> Die grafischen Fortschritte sind gerade bei Need for Speed, The Elder Scrolls und Tomb Raider schon alleine aufgrund der großen Zeitspanne dazwischen enorm.
> 
> ...


 
medal of honor wirst ganz schön was sehen, cod ist immer die selbe engine, also nix neues, gta hat sich was getan^^


----------



## ddanny1008 (5. September 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> medal of honor wirst ganz schön was sehen, cod ist immer die selbe engine, also nix neues, gta hat sich was getan^^


 Naja, die Engine hatten sie ja noch nicht beim 1. Teil, also vom 1. Teil bis heute gibts ja dann doch schon größere Unterschiede.  


Was mich auch noch interessieren würde wäre:

Command and Conquer 
Wie Mantelhuhn schon sagte: GTA


----------



## HMCpretender (3. Januar 2012)

In einem forum würde man sowas vermutlich als Thread-Nekromantie bezeichnen aber vermutlich immer noch besser als News zum 123. Grafikmod für Skyrim&Co


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. Januar 2012)

Grafik wird immer besser und die Spiele immer schlechter. Spieldauer zu kurz. Zu wenig Umfang. Casual ist wohl ein anderes Wort für ''hirntot'' Man drückt heute nurnoch 1 Knopf und der Bildschirm explodiert oder man bekommt items zugeschmissen. Komplexe Spiele wird es wohl nicht mehr geben, schade! Oder kommen doch noch welche?


----------



## PuRe69 (3. Januar 2012)

warum wurde bei der NFS-Reihe eigentlich nicht auch The Run hinzugezogen ... grafisch war das schon klasse 

aber schön wieder die Klassiker zu sehen mit denen man angefangen hat zu zocken


----------



## UthaSnake (3. Januar 2012)

Resident evil! 
Sonic ^^
Sims
Fallout
HL
Duke Nukem xD
oder ganz aktuell: Rainbow six


----------



## Riq12 (3. Januar 2012)

Diese Grafikvergleiche sind der Grund, warum ich mir C&C die ersten zehn Jahre noch nicht gekauft habe (ich trau mich nicht). Ich bin dann wahrscheinlich viel zu enttäuscht, wenn ich C&C1 starte und mit den alten Pixelhaufen konfrontiert werde 

Gruß

Riq


----------



## Gemos (3. Januar 2012)

Früher waren die Grafiken nicht so wichtig und die Leute haben nicht darüber gemeckert wie es heute der Fall ist! Früher hat das spielen noch spaß gemacht, weil die Entwickler immer bessere Spiele entwicklen wollten und nicht Geld oder weis der Teufel was im Kopf hatten! Heute können es die meisten, aber die Liebe zu einem Spiel kann man nicht mehr wie früher erahnen nur noch wenige Spiele wie Skyrim oder GTA das wars!


----------



## HMCpretender (3. Januar 2012)

Also ich würde sagen, früher war die Grafik sogar noch viel wichtiger als heute, da hat man den Unterschied nämlich noch auf Anhieb gesehen und viele Spiele wurden überhaupt erst möglich, als die Grafik besser wurde.

Heute kann man von Gesichtsmimik bis zu riesigen Außenarealen alles darstellen, ob nun in DX9 oder DX11 ist dabei nicht so entscheidend.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Januar 2012)

kabalzerO schrieb:


> gehts nur mir so... ich finde dass Deus Ex 2 auf dem screenshot besser aussieht als Deus Ex 3 xD


 
Was meinst du denn mit "besser" ? 
DX IW war keineswegs hässlich und sogar eigentlich ganz passabel.
Aber da wurde auch die Unreal Engine benutzt bei der
alle Spiele gut aussehen.

Bei HR passt die Grafik einfach zusammen. Butterweiche übergänge
der Architektur etc. Es schaut einfach alles wie aus einem Guss aus,
während IW irgendwie teilweise "künstlich" und einfach "generisch" wirkte...
von der Physikengine, extrem kleinen Arealen und Ladezeiten die an Raucherpausen
erinnern... will ich gar nicht anfangen.

Es hatte viel Potential aber wurde leider nur zusammengewürfelt und sah (für UT Warfare Verhältnisse) eigentlich
echt übel aus.

Das ist eben der gewisse Unterschied von Leuten die einfach nur eine gute bzw. scharfe Darstellung
erstellen ..
und von denen die das ganze Setting und Design so gut zusammenmischen können
damit man ein Komplettpaket bekommt. Man will schließlich ein schön gemachtes Spiel spielen und keine
schön gemachte Technikdemo anschauen.



MrFob schrieb:


> Ja, natuerlich, das weis ich auch. Sorry wenn ich mich unverstaendlich ausgedrueckt habe. Ich meinte schon die Orginal Fassung von DX:IW. Das interface sieht trotzdem voellig anders aus als im Spiel (hab die Steam version, muesste also gepatchd sein).
> 
> Hier mal ein Screenshot zu der Version die ich kenne:
> http://images.wikia.com/deusex/en/images/4/49/Deus-ex-invisible-war-8.jpg


 
wird wohl eines der ersten Screens sein welche vom Spiel veröffentlicht wurden.
oder vll gibts ja irgendwelche Mods für sowas? 
Das Spiel hab ich mir sowieso nur wegen der Story angetan 
und das 2 mal...

Irgendwann wollte ich ein 3. Mal starten und musste beim "inclanator?! " bei dem komischen Fahrstuhl da, wirklich
aufgeben weil man ständig hin und her gehetzt wird.
Weg dauerte nicht mal ne Minute von Punkt A zu Punkt B.
und dazwischen waren die Ladezeiten genau so lang wie der ganze weg.....

neee...


----------



## Dario90 (4. Januar 2012)

Was hat es mit diesem Tomb Raider reboot auf sich ? Ist das der erste Teil mit aktueller Grafik ?


----------



## HMCpretender (4. Januar 2012)

Nein, damit ist das neue Spiel gemeint, was noch nicht erschienen ist. Dieser soll sich nicht auf frühere Teile beziehen sondern die Serie quasi neu erfinden (daher reboot).

Der erste Teil mit aktueller Grafik heißt "Tomb Raider Anniversary". Wobei "aktuell" hier natürlich auch schon ein paar Järchen alt bedeutet.


----------



## DrProof (9. Januar 2012)

warum werden in dem Artikel Renderbilder von späteren Versionen mit Ingamespielgrafik alter Versionen verglichen???
Sry aber das ist ein wenig Kernschrott...


----------



## grinch66 (9. Oktober 2012)

CoD wurde bewusst weggelassen, da sich da nichts verändert hat, da Activision zu faul und zu geizig für eine neue Engine ist.


----------



## Zooler (9. Oktober 2012)

Krass, bei Gothic hat sich die Qualität des Spiels genau diametral zur Grafik entwickelt.


----------



## xheady (9. Oktober 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> warum werden in dem Artikel Renderbilder von späteren Versionen mit Ingamespielgrafik alter Versionen verglichen???
> Sry aber das ist ein wenig Kernschrott...


ganz meiner meinung!


----------



## Matze1994 (9. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie hat sich bei AC nichts verändert


----------



## DBqFetti (9. Oktober 2012)

Ernsthaft, ist das bei GTA und Tomb Raider der 3dfx oder wohl doch eher der Softwaremodus?


----------



## NeroOne (9. Oktober 2012)

Super Bericht. Gerne mehr von davon!


----------



## Raen (9. Oktober 2012)

Super Sache, nur eine Bitte, 
bitte vergleicht Gothic nicht mit Arcania, einem treuen Gothic-Fan wie mir blutet dabei immer das Herz.


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (9. Oktober 2012)

Call of Duty könnte man ruhig zeigen, zumindest bis zum vierten Teil. Es gibt große Sprünge zwischen CoD 1, 2 und 4. Danach nicht mehr.
Ich finde es echt schlimm, was mit der Reihe gemacht wurde.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (9. Oktober 2012)

Raen schrieb:


> Super Sache, nur eine Bitte,
> bitte vergleicht Gothic nicht mit Arcania, einem treuen Gothic-Fan wie mir blutet dabei immer das Herz.


 
Mir geht es genauso, glaub mir. :/


----------



## DBqFetti (9. Oktober 2012)

StormtrooperPCGH schrieb:


> Es gibt große Sprünge zwischen CoD 1, 2 und 4. Danach nicht mehr.
> Ich finde es echt schlimm, was mit der Reihe gemacht wurde.


 
Ich finde es echt schlimm, dass diese Reihe gemacht wurde.


----------



## Kwengie (9. Oktober 2012)

also zwischen Bad Company 2 und Battlefield 3 sehe ich keinen großartigen grafischen Fortschritt mehr, nur daß der Entwickler zu mehr übertriebenen und unrealistischen Blendeffekten neigt und mir ist noch aufgefallen, daß der Netzcode seit der neuesten Grafikgeneration verschlimmert wurde, denn Kugeln machen plötzlich eine 90°-Wendung oder können durch dicke Betonwände durchdringen.
Außerdem ist mir noch aufgefallen, daß die Spiele im Gegensatz zu früher anspruchsloser werden bezüglich unbegrenzter Munition, 3D-Spotting und so weiter...


----------



## Paldonhb (10. Oktober 2012)

Gothic mit Arcania zu vergleichen *kopschüttel* Arcania war nicht im ansatz, aber auch nicht im geringsten ein Gothic teil!


----------



## tommy1977 (10. Oktober 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> also zwischen Bad Company 2 und Battlefield 3 sehe ich keinen großartigen grafischen Fortschritt mehr, nur daß der Entwickler zu mehr übertriebenen und unrealistischen Blendeffekten neigt und mir ist noch aufgefallen, daß der Netzcode seit der neuesten Grafikgeneration verschlimmert wurde, denn Kugeln machen plötzlich eine 90°-Wendung oder können durch dicke Betonwände durchdringen.
> Außerdem ist mir noch aufgefallen, daß die Spiele im Gegensatz zu früher anspruchsloser werden bezüglich unbegrenzter Munition, 3D-Spotting und so weiter...



Es gibt schon noch Unterschiede, wenn auch nicht solche Quantensprünge wie noch vor 5-10 Jahren. Sicher sah BC2 schon super aus, mich haben dort vor allem die Texturen der Kleidung beeindruckt...man konnte den Stoff förmlich spüren. Aber mit der Frostbite 2-Engine, haben die Entwickler alles noch mal eine ganze Stufe runder gemacht. Sicher mögen die Effekte ein wenig übertrieben wirken, aber geh doch mal aus einem dunklen Raum raus in die grelle Sonne. Das blendet wirklich so derb. Wir sind es bisher nur noch nicht gewohnt gewesen. Sowas wie den Start vom Flugzeugträger in BF3 hab ich noch nie gesehen und es wird eine ganze Weile dauern, bis diese Eindrücke jemand toppt.


----------

